
Show HN: Visual Timer – Help children to understand time and waiting - 22nddev
http://visualtimerapp.com/
======
bradknowles
Just 45 minutes? Is that the only option?

~~~
22nddev
No. You should be able to select everything between 1-60 minutes by
clicking/touching the timer. In addition, if you want, you can start the timer
by typing the minutes into the URL (e.g.
[http://visualtimerapp.com/40](http://visualtimerapp.com/40))

------
st0le
Why is it counter clockwise?

~~~
22nddev
The timer runs clockwise, but the idea is to visualize how much time is left
and therefore the numbers are counter-clockwise.

